# where are all the Gary Fisher road bikes ?



## fx60slim (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't anyone have any pics of there road bikes by Gary Fisher ?


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

Hey! Yea i just bought a 2009 ARC Super. Recently transfered over from MTBing to road-biking and didn't want to spend an arm and a leg. For the price it's one hell of a bike. If you upgrade the wheels you can get it to 17lbs depending on frame size. Unfortunately I don't own a camera :-( I could take some pics with my iphone but they would probably look crappy. I like the way the bike looks though.. even though looks are very subjective.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gary Fisher Cronus with DA 7900.
These pics are with my Aeolus 5.0 wheels...when my set of RXXXL wheels are on it, it's about a 1/2 pound too light for a UCI race.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry about the crappy cell phone pics. Added Neuvation M28s and Serfas Secas and various other parts. I got that Deda Zero stem for 30 bucks believe it or not. 
She gets the job done. New crankset and saddle are upcoming.


----------



## fx60slim (Oct 13, 2009)

*This is my arc pro*

I just got time to post my bike been riding every day.


----------

